# Buy Macbook Pro or get Lightroom Mobile for iPad?



## Vivid Color (May 2, 2014)

Dear Forum Members,

I'm interested in knowing how well the Lightroom for iPad app works, or whether I should get a MacBook Pro. Here's the backstory:

I will be attending a two-day workshop on macro flower photography taught by a well known, professional photographer in NYC in two weeks. The purpose will be to learn how to properly light and shoot flowers in a studio setting. We will also have the opportunity to edit and do a large-sized print of one of our photos.

I currently have a 2010 iMac and a fairly new 128 GB iPad Air, but no laptop. I have been thinking about getting a 13" Retina Macbook Pro to take to the workshop, but the main focus is not on printing or editing, but the lighting and shooting. I won't be going to any other photography workshops this year and I have no idea about next year. While I'm sure I could use the Macbook at home, and I can afford it, I also am wondering if that is the best use of my money given that for my other travel, the iPad works just fine. (BTW, I was thinking of getting the 13" Retina with 8GB memory and 256GB storage--the middle model). 

I was wondering if any of you had experience with the new Lightroom for iPad app. Specifically, would it allow me to make the various edits one might need to make at a workshop? (I realize that may be too general of a question, but I don't know enough to make it more specific.) I would have to get the Creative Cloud subscription for a year, but $120 is a lot less than the approximately $1400 for the Macbook I was thinking of getting. I currently have no experience with Lightroom as I've been using Aperture for my editing. I saw on the website that there is a trial edition, but it looks like it is for Photoshop and there was no mention of the the Lightroom for iPad app. 

I also briefly thought about getting a less expensive PC laptop, but if I have to get a laptop, then I'd prefer to stay in the Apple system. I also thought about getting an older model or non-Retina Macbook, but wasn't sure about that approach. 

Any thoughts/advice you may have for me would be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers,

Vivid


----------



## climber (May 2, 2014)

I can't help you a lot, but as far as I know LR Mobile is not intended for complete editing, because there is only the Basic panel. There isn't any brushes, graduated filters, spot removal tool, noise reduction,... Actually, everything which is not under the Basic panel is missing. So, if that is ok for you, than it should be fine. You can sort images, rate them and do the initial editing at the workshop and then make a final editing at home.

Check this tutorial to see what you can do with LR Mobile: http://photoserge.com/tutorial/introduction-to-lightroom-mobile-plp-114-by-serge-ramelli/


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 2, 2014)

I do plan to use my new (in the mail) iPad Air for productivity, but the only reason I settled for it was the price relative to a Macbook Air (and the release of Office for iPad).
In my opinion, an iPad is never good enough for photo editing (I had an iPad 3 and then an iPad 4 in the past). Word processing is a different issue, given the right keyboard.
If I were in your place I would get a Macbook Air, which is almost the same price as an iPad 128GB (I am sure you need the extra space, but I'd probably switch it out for one with lesser memory if price was an issue).


----------



## Vivid Color (May 2, 2014)

Thank you climber and sagittariansrock for your quick and thoughtful replies. 

One of the edits that I know I'll need for this workshop (and for my work more generally) is the use of a spot removal tool. So, that eliminates the iPad option.

I'm going to start a new thread on Retina Macbook Pro v. Macbook Air. Please feel free to weigh in more on that here or in the new thread. 

Vivid


----------



## climber (May 2, 2014)

Few months ago I bought retina MBP (2.6 GHz, 16GB ram, 512 SSD). Before I had a PC which was VERY slow at everything. When I moved a slider in LR, I had to wait another half a minute to see the change on photo. Ok, but it was really old and wasn't made for photo editing.

I decided to try Apple only because I read so many good things where people compared it with PC/Windows. Till now, I am very satisfied with it. Specially with 15'' retina display. Now, when I look at the normal (lower resolution) display, I can see every pixel there.

I can't say anything about Air specifications, because I don't know a lot about computer "science". At least I can say is, MBP that I have is very fast in LR/PS also when I have opened a lot of other apps. I bought it, because I plan to use it more then just few years.


----------



## Vivid Color (May 2, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your experience, climber. 

I don't want to buy too little (i.e. too low spec'ed), because I too plan on using this for at least 3 years and maybe more, given what I plan to use it for. Also, if the about $300 difference between the two computers makes a noticeable difference, then it is money spent to good use. 

On the other hand, I don't want to over buy either. 

So, real world experiences like yours are very helpful. 

Other voices please weigh in too!


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 3, 2014)

Between a 13" retina MBP vs a 13" air, I'd always go with the MBP.
For $ 200 and 250 gms extra, you get additional ports, a much better display, powerful CPU, REALLY powerful graphics.
Also, the interface of the Air is more similar to a tablet- I cannot install Bootcamp, I cannot access the files and partition folders like I can on my MBP. 
However, if you want portability, the 11" Air is an unbeatable tool. And it is as powerful as the 13" Air.

Personally, if I am looking for portability, I'd get the 11" Air. If I am looking for power, I'd get the 15" MBP (retina). 
The 13" MBP retina is a poor compromise in between.


----------



## Eldar (May 3, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Between a 13" retina MBP vs a 13" air, I'd always go with the MBP.
> For $ 200 and 250 gms extra, you get additional ports, a much better display, powerful CPU, REALLY powerful graphics.
> Also, the interface of the Air is more similar to a tablet- I cannot install Bootcamp, I cannot access the files and partition folders like I can on my MBP.
> However, if you want portability, the 11" Air is an unbeatable tool. And it is as powerful as the 13" Air.
> ...


+1
My wife has the MBP 13 and I have the 15, both retina. Unless the extra size is unacceptable, I would go for the 15 MBP retina every time. For image handling, I regard the iPad as more of a gadget than anything else. I would never edit images on one for anything but Facebook posting.


----------



## climber (May 4, 2014)

I prefer 15" because of larger screen for editing photos. I don't have another desktop computer. But if I compare the size of a new 15" retina (late 2013) with some 15" PCs, the first are much smaller. Many of PCs have additional numeric keypad on the right side, which makes them much bigger. And rMBP is also much thinner.


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 4, 2014)

I use the MBP with a larger 24" Ultrasharp monitor. For me, laptop screens are suboptimal, retina or not, for any detail work. 
In fact, I have strong reservations about Apple turning the whole 15" line into rMBPs- all it does is limit the ability to upgrade RAM and HDD, allowing Apple to overcharge us farther.
The reason I prefer the 15" computers, however, is the much more powerful quad-core processor and advanced graphics (although Apple dropped discrete graphics from all but their top-tier rMBP, another cheap trick IMO).

An aside, I just received my iPad Air and was pleasantly surprised by how compact it is. I had to measure the screen to convince myself the screen size has remained unchanged!


----------

